# You Aren't REALLY Eating Cinnamon!



## SifuPhil (Aug 8, 2013)

*Cinnamon*, that sweet spice that is made from the bark of the cinnamon tree and found in most people's kitchen cabinets, is used for many cooking chores from making breads and muffins to teas and desserts. It's one of the first spices that come to mind when we think of Mom's old-time cooking, and has been a staple on the spice rack for centuries.

Unfortunately, there's a 95% chance that what you're using isn't _really_ cinnamon.



*Cassia* is a "cousin" to the cinnamon tree and is the most-often used spice under the "Cinnamon" name. In the picture of cinnamon sticks above, true cinnamon (usually from Ceylon) is seen on the left. The layers are paper-like and fragile, breaking easily by hand and rolled in multiple layers.

On the right is Cassia, rolled into a much thicker tube with only one layer. It is much harder to break with the hands.

There are proponents of each specie of cinnamon - cassia tends to be sweeter while true cinnamon has a deeper, more complex and flavorful taste. 

What true cinnamon and cassia do *not* have in common is their coumarin  content. *Coumarins* are naturally occurring plant components that can  have strong anticoagulant properties. Because our blood needs to  maintain its ability to coagulate in times of injury, excessive intake  of coumarins over a prolonged period of time can pose health risks.  While the level of naturally occurring coumarins in Ceylon cinnamon  appears to be very small and lower than the amount that could cause  health risks, the level of naturally occurring coumarins in the cassia  cinnamons appears to be higher and may pose a risk to some individuals  if consumed in substantial amounts on a regular basis. For this reason,  organizations like the Federal Institute for Risk Assessment in Berlin,  Germany have recommended that large amounts of the cassia cinnamons be  avoided. 

Cassia itself is graded at several levels according to its purity, and as with most foodstuffs the more you pay the better quality you'll get. As for Ceylon cinnamon, if you really want it you can find it, but be prepared to pay a premium for it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2013)

:thanks:  Thank you so much for posting about this SifuPhil.  Cinnamon is a very good spice to take for those with diabetes concerns, like myself.  I often sprinkle some in my tea, etc. for its benefits.  After reading your post, I looked at my McCormicks spice, and it doesn't specify what type of cinnamon it is. I imagine that the Cassia is not an issue unless people are on blood thinners...and might be desirable otherwise?  

Here's the cassia being recommended for digestive issues...



> *Cinnamon* *Cassia*: In Ayurveda, this warming spice reduces vata and kapha and
> is traditionally used in cold formulas, regulates blood sugar and is used for
> strengthening digestion. Cinnamon is a useful remedy for sluggish digestion. The
> German Commission E recommends it for loss of appetite, dyspeptic complaints,
> bloating and flatulence.



I would pay the extra money for the Ceylon if that is the true and higher quality cinnamon.  They likely have it in my local Vitamin Cottage (Natural Grocers).


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 8, 2013)

Who knew!.  I bet the knock off isn't cheaper than the real thing though.  I wonder how you would tell with the ground cinnamon what's really in it?


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah, thanks a lot for that Phil. Not!   I had 'Cinnamon' toast for brekky this morning for the first time in weeks.  siiiiiigh.  It's that powderd stuff with sugar already in it so who knows what it is.  I did notice it doesn't taste the same as it did years ago, but then what does?  I put most of it down to aging taste buds.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 8, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thank you so much for posting about this SifuPhil.  Cinnamon is a very good spice to take for those with diabetes concerns, like myself.  I often sprinkle some in my tea, etc. for its benefits.  After reading your post, I looked at my McCormicks spice, and it doesn't specify what type of cinnamon it is. I imagine that the Cassia is not an issue unless people are on blood thinners...and might be desirable otherwise?



The McCormick cinnimaon is also Cassia - I checked it out. 



> Here's the cassia being recommended for digestive issues...



Traditional Chinese medicine says the same thing. In addition they see it as a "warming Yang herb", meaning it gives you pep and warms up your innards. 




> I would pay the extra money for the Ceylon if that is the true and higher quality cinnamon.  They likely have it in my local Vitamin Cottage (Natural Grocers).



They very well might have it. 

The few comparisons I've done so far are encouraging - the difference in price between the two varieties is miniscule - maybe $0.50/oz. So for those who either need to have the real thing or just want to see the difference it might be a good idea to try it out. 



Ozarkgal said:


> Who knew!.  I bet the knock off isn't cheaper than the real thing though.  I wonder how you would tell with the ground cinnamon what's really in it?



As I mentioned above the prices seem to be almost the same, which is odd when you think about it. As for being able to tell what variety you have, I think you just have to go by the labeling or visit the manufacturer's / distributor's website to see if they have any info. I'm not sure about the legality of labeling yet ...  



Diwundrin said:


> Yeah, thanks a lot for that Phil. Not!   I had 'Cinnamon' toast for brekky this morning for the first time in weeks.  siiiiiigh.  It's that powderd stuff with sugar already in it so who knows what it is.  I did notice it doesn't taste the same as it did years ago, but then what does?  I put most of it down to aging taste buds.



I often use cinnamon in my coffee instead of sugar, so I've been using it for years but never realized I was using the "other stuff". I've also tried the cinnamon/sugar mix but it's a bit too sweet. The distributor I just signed up with has Cinna-Cream Sprinkles that I'm dying to try when I make cinnamon toast - it's supposed to taste like cinnamon and vanilla cream. :love-struck:


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 8, 2013)

> Cinna-Cream Sprinkles that I'm dying to try when I make cinnamon toast -  it's supposed to taste like cinnamon and vanilla cream. :love-struck:



Mmmmmmm layful:  Name of product and review when you've trialled it please.


----------

